# Activity Levels - What does your dog require?



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I've been thinking some about the amount of exercise that our seven month old GSD requires. By the time she goes to sleep at night, Gracie has walked about two hours a day on the trails behind our house and received loads of playtime and training. It's a rare day when we haven't spent about six hours outdoors working with her. During the day, she will come in and rest for a couple of hours before she is ready to go again. While it may seem like a lot...it is never too much for her. It is just enough for her to be able to come inside and relax. However I sometimes wonder if she is unusually active or if she has average energy levels for her breed.

What is the average amount of activity that your dog requires? What would you say makes up a higher energy level GSD versus a lower energy level GSD?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

My wife thinks I am crazy because I spend hours every day outside with Abbie...


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

BR870 said:


> My wife thinks I am crazy because I spend hours every day outside with Abbie...


 
sameeeeeeeee !!!!!!!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I play at least 1 hour of ball with Carlie everyday. This is on top of our "pack" walks, and outdoor playtime. They have 6 acres of timber fenced for them. I've also started teaching her to run with me since Kya's arthritis doesn't really allow her to run that much anymore. I run an average of 5 miles a day. 

I'm pretty sure she could still go after all of this. And she is 5 years old.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My dog gets 1 hour to 2 hours of playtime or walks (usually frisbee). Usually I'll do an hour after work and then my husband will do an hour. Weekends are more. I've looked at this automatic ball thrower. Zeppelin never seems tired and it would be nice to have something else to keep him moving in addition to his playtime with us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can I just say ALOT? cause I'm exhausted LOL


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

SARAHSMITH said:


> My dog gets 1 hour to 2 hours of playtime or walks (usually frisbee). Usually I'll do an hour after work and then my husband will do an hour. Weekends are more. I've looked at this automatic ball thrower. Zeppelin never seems tired and it would be nice to have something else to keep him moving in addition to his playtime with us.


I was thinking about looking into those too! Carlie is new to our pack and Kya never fetched a thing in her life. My arm started hurting about 5 days after we brought Carlie home and I couldn't figure it out till it dawned on me on one of our lunchtime ball sessions. My arm's not used to throwing a ball that much!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

About an hour on leash walking will get her nice and calm. An hour of off leash running will wipe her out for the night. We play tug or fetch through the day when ever she brings me a toy and we play find it for treats. Rio isn't very hard to tire out but I like to keep her active so the weight dosen't pile on


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Angus and Freyja get approximately 2+ hours of full out running a day, plus additional training time and walks on our property. Every time I let them out for a potty break or I go outside they chase each other non stop. Prior to the dogs living together, I would take Freyja for two walks a day in which each lasted about an hour, followed by 45+ minutes of fetch. Having the two of them together is the best exercise either one can get, and it gives me a break.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, how I wish I could have two! Gunny gets fetch/catch time while I get ready in the morning, then hubby (who works afternoon shift) takes him for a walk and plays fetch outside, then I come back hom and more play time. We will spend at least 2-3 hours playing "catch" in the house. That dog could play center field for the Tigers. Nothing gets by him! 

Woke up this morning with the tug-o-war/rope toy laying on my pillow waiting to be thrown. It never ends.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My female requires more exercise than my male does.

She could run circles around him.

He is content with a nice 20-30 minute walk. She is content with a 30 minute walk, several games of chase, ball/stick throwing, tug-o-war and her mental stimulation games.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

The bare minimum is 30 minutes of walking/jogging and 30 minutes of playing (fetch/tug) and also a little training like 10 minutes. In addition I try to tire him out "extra" a few times a week with off-leash hiking, swimming, going to public places, or all day hikes/walks.

If I don't do this, Dax is barking like crazy at everything, running around, bugging the cat, too hyper to perform commands, jumping on me trying to get me to play. It is like he is a different, badly behaved dog. So when people have crazy, "hyper" dogs... I wonder if it is just another good dog who doesn't get the exercise/stimulation he needs.

I also think I got lucky with a low-energy German Shepherd.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess Bianca would be considered lower energy since she doesn't really "require" anything. What I mean is if I can't walk her one day (or even one week, for example if I am out of town) it does not make a difference to her behavior, she won't get antsy, barky or hyper or tear things up or anything. She is very calm in the house. She will play with her toys by herself if I am busy. So she does not require anything in order to be calm/relaxed in the house. However that does not mean she is lazy as she does enjoy getting exercise and has no problem keeping up.
What she requires and what she gets are two different things. I try to walk her about 2.5-3.5 mile walks daily, and sometimes longer if we stop and walk around a park in the middle of our walk, or sometimes we stop at the dog park which is at the midpoint of a walk since it's about 1.5 miles away. I also will take her for a run when I am rollerblading or biking sometimes although not lately since I don't have a dog bike attachment right now (my bike was stolen and my "backup" bike can't fit an attachment.) We also go to a lot of public events, usually about once a week but sometimes more.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BR870 said:


> My wife thinks I am crazy because I spend hours every day outside with Abbie...


My wife is jealous because I spend hours outside with Abby. I have no time or energy left for honey-do chores.
:laugh:

Abby gets a 2.5 mile walk at 5 a.m. and a 3.5 mile run at 9 a.m. and a couple more 1/2 to 1 mile walks
later in the day. She crashes pretty good in the evening. If she gets less than that she is itchy and
playful in the evening.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have dogs ranging from 5 months to 11.5 so it depends. Nike is happy if she gets to parade around with a ball while I throw the ball for another dog. She also likes going for walks around the farm. She doesn't need this every day. Alexis has never required a ton of exercise. She seems to be happy no matter what we do. The rest are another story, but nothing like what most people talk about. House time and then either some ball, a good 1/2 hour to 45 minute run on the trails, a day of training, tracking with ball afterwards, obedience, or biking a few miles is more than enough and even that doesn't need to be daily. The puppy is happy with house time, some time outside in the kennel and either training or a nice run around the farm. I have found mental work tires them out more than just throwing the ball so we always do obedience while playing ball.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

90-120 minutes in the morning off leash walking/swimming/ballplay. 30-60 minutes at 4PM-off leash ball play/walking. 2 other 10 minute ballplay sessions during the day. He could go more but knows the schedule and relaxes and waits.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

For my dogs, I would say the requirement is a 45 minute walk with backpacks each morning, and some ball chasing when I get home from work. I have noticed when I shorten their morning walk, or put on jackets instead of backpacks (keeps them warmer but drains less energy), there tends to be things chewed up when I get home. 95% of the time there is nothing chewed up, so I think we're probably right on the edge of requirement and any less could mean more things get chewed..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can I just say ALOT? cause I'm exhausted LOL


:laugh: Me, too. Wiped out!


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

I've found in addition to her morning hour long play at the park - that if I then keep her in the car and hide her food all over the yard and then send her in to find it, that extra 20-30mins she spends scenting out her breakfast really tuckers her out, she is a lot more content and happy to come inside and digest her food while having a nap Then at about 4pm.. she gets antsy and its time for another run around at the park or bush walk or some training/ tug play.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, I dont think my dog requires nearly as much as I've been reading here.

FYI we live in an apartment - no back yard for him.

So we go for an hour - 1.5 hours in the morning. That involves some obedience and then play time and a nice walk. If we track in the morning, the rest of the time is play and walk and its cut down to like 45 minutes.

In the evening, he gets another 45 minutes to an hour of walking / fetching / training

In between - he's sleeping by the door lol

GSD's need lots of exercise but they get used to a schedule pretty easily and have a nice "off switch" for when they are home (at least the ones I encountered were like that)


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Shepherds are more than happy with just the daily chores we do twice a day caring for the horses, they run and play and follow me everywhere, of course they live for the trail rides, but they know they don't happen during the week when I have to work.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I've done the mistake early on and created energy junkies with Yukon and Zenzy. They did not know how to calm down in the beginning. 

If we'd go out, they'd run two hours straight but even if they haven't had any exercise in a week they still know how to be calm in the house and pretty much sleep all day long. But boy do they explode once we get to go to work or on a hike.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, I've done the mistake early on and created energy junkies with Yukon and Zenzy. They did not know how to calm down in the beginning.
> 
> If we'd go out, they'd run two hours straight but even if they haven't had any exercise in a week they still know how to be calm in the house and pretty much sleep all day long. But boy do they explode once we get to go to work or on a hike.


Sounds like my dog exactly 

He can be sound asleep at home but as soon as I utter the "its time for obedience" que (for us it's "you ready?") he'll go from sleeping to lazer focused in a split second. Other than that, he's sleeping sleeping but when we go outside it's like he hasn't been taken out in days lol


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My guy gets:
- 30 min walk in the morning
- 2 x 15/20 min play sessions in the yard throughout the day (regardless of weather)
- 1 hr walk in the evening
- some ball playing inside at night

I also often leave him outside in the yard, weather permitting, for an hour or two during the day. On the weekends he doesn't get much downtown time and requires more exercise.

He's lucky I work from home. I can't imagine what he'd do if he was home alone all day.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I could do as much as you guys do for your dogs !... All I can do is a mile walk every day... every few days I'll play fetch with him. I work ten hours a day and am just beat when I get home ... 

Plus here in WA state, its beginning to rain every day so that reduces the walk time as well!... most of the day 'Bud' is in the backyard but I know its my job to provide the excersize for him...


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My oldest male hates to walk. HATES it. He will if you make him but he doesn't like it. I've even taken him to a few river and lakes.....ugh. He's so OCD about his feet. He hates it when there is the least little bit of dirt on them. He's the only dog that I have ever seen that actually tip-toes outside when it's raining (or atleast it looks that way) 

My other 2, I try to walk them twice a day if I can. Usually about an hour or so each time. Our road is very hilly, so it's quite a workout.


----------

